# @@@ Rundown of Latin American Skylines - A Must See! @@@



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*▀▄▀▄▀ LATINSKYLINES ▀▄▀▄▀*

▀▄▀▄▀ LATINSKYLINES ▀▄▀▄▀
Thought of doing a rundown of major cities and their skylines in Latin America. The thread is a bit heavy, even with only one pic of each city so be patient. Enjoy!

*Mexico City, Mexico*










*Acapulco, Mexico*










*Monterrey, Mexico*










*Panama City, Panama*










*Caracas, Venezuela*










*Porlamar, Venezuela*










*Merida, Venezuela*










*Maracay, Venezuela*










*Maracaibo, Venezuela*










*Puerto La Cruz, Venezuela*










*Lecheria, Venezuela*










*Bogota, Colombia*










*Medellin, Colombia*










*Cartagena, Colombia*










*Barranquilla, Colombia*










*Bucaramanga, Colombia*










*Cali, Colombia*










*Pereira, Colombia*










*Santa Marta, Colombia*










*Manizales, Colombia*










*Quito, Ecuador*










*Guayaquil, Ecuador*










*Salinas, Ecuador*










*Lima, Peru*










*La Paz, Bolivia*










*Cochabamba, Bolivia*










*Santiago, Chile*










*Antofagasta, Chile*










*Viña del Mar, Chile*










*Temuco, Chile*










*Buenos Aires, Argentina*










*Cordoba, Argentina*










*Rosario, Argentina*










*Resistencia, Argentina*










*Mar del Plata, Argentina*










*Miramar, Argentina*










*Punta del Este, Uruguay*










*Belo Horizonte, Brasil*










*Rio de Janeiro, Brasil*










*Fortaleza, Brasil*










*Sao Paulo, Brasil*










*Camboriu, Brasil*










*Recife, Brasil*










*Salvador, Brasil*










*Curitiba, Brasil*










*Florianopolis, Brasil*










*Cascavel, Brasil*










*Criciúma, Brasil*










*Goiânia, Brasil*










*Novo Hamburgo, Brasil*










*Londrina, Brasil*










*Brasilia, Brasil*










*Campinas, Brasil*










*Sao Luis, Brasil*










*Chapeco, Brasil*










*Blumenau, Brasil*










*Belem, Brasil*










*Joao Pessoa, Brasil*



*Vitoria, Brasil*










*Guatemala City, Cuatemala*










*Havana, Cuba*










*San Juan, Puerto Rico*










*Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago*


----------



## Texan#1 (Nov 20, 2002)

Nice set of pictures... thanks!


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Really nice!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Menandro (Jun 9, 2003)

You are my hero Juan Paulo!! What an incredible thread!!!

Congrats!!!


:cheers:


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Great thread, great pics, amazing cities.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome thread indeed. Thanks Juan Paulo for sharing them with us.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

nice thread


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

nice pics too


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

Fantastic!


----------



## eduzelão (Dec 11, 2004)

Nice... the pics are amazing!!!


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

That Santiago picture is simply awesome.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Thank you all!!! I will be adding pics of other cities and replacing existing ones with better pics I find or that are posted here, so keep viewing the first page.


New addition: Pereira, Colombia. Check it out!


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey Juan Pablo, here are 2 skylines from Salvador and Porto Alegre, if you're interested, you can put it....
Salvador


Porto Alegre


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks Juan Paulo for this cool display of skyline pictures!!!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Here are the new additions:

Puerto La Cruz, Venezuela
Lecheria, Venezuela
Antofagasta, Chile
Resistencia, Argentina
Salvador, Brasil


@ Diboto: Thanks dude!

@ wallyplift: I added the pic of Salvador, what a good pic! I cropped it little bit so that the skyline would be centered on the pic. Do you have a newer pic of Porto Alegre?..I remember seeing a mind blowing pic of this city recently in the brazilialn forum.


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

te falto: Mar del Plata, Argentina
[URL=http://img67.echo.cx/my.php?image=mdpgbristol9zl.jpg][IMG]
http://img67.echo.cx/img67/4499/mdpgbristol9zl.th.jpg
La Plata, Argentina








Mendoza, Argentina









Para mi, los mejores skyline de latinoamerica son: 
1-Panamá, Panamá
2-Buenos Aires, Argentina
3-Mar del Plata, Argentina
4-Belo Horizonte, Brasil
5-Santiago, Chile
6-Rosario, Argentina
7-Recife, Brasil
8-Fortaleza, Brasil


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

wow, i didn't know that havana had skyscrapers!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

2 new updates:

Monterrey, Mexico
Santa Marta, Colombia

@J.M.B.: The La Plata pic shows a good sKyline!!! Is there a larger version?


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

No, it is the one photo that i have, but i have a photograph of Mar del Plata, bigger than the other, but the problem is that it is os big for upload in "imageshack"...


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

No, it is the one photo that i have, but i have a photograph of Mar del Plata, bigger than the other, but the problem is that it is os big for upload in "imageshack"...but i thing that mar del plata skylin is better than la plata skyline


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

no tienes a republica dominicana?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Mar del Plata, Argentina has been added to the list of skylines.*

@ JMB: If your pic is better than the one I posted and you can get it online, I will be happy to replace the current one


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

I'll search a photograph of la plata, bigger


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Curitiba, Brazil has just been added to the list of Latinskylines!*

_________________________________________________________________



arzaranh said:


> wow, i didn't know that havana had skyscrapers!


The pic of Havana has been updated with another one with much better quality and coverage. Check it out! For those of you who didn't see the first pic, here it is:


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

south american cities are wonderful~


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

i like this collection. south america is beautiful, i really have to visit it someday. but where's uruguay? i think montevideo belongs in the same class.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Can you beleive I cannot find a decent pic of Montevideo? Seems like this is a very shy city that does not like to be photographed too much! lol

Anyway, Uruguay has made the latinskylines list with a wonderful picture of the beautiful beach city of *Punta del Este*. Check it out and keep looking regularly for I will be adding many more soon.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Two new updates on page 1:

*Manizales, Colombia* and *Novo Hamburgo, Brazil*

I didn't realize there were so many skylines in Latin America!


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

awesome work JPII !!! Latin America has loads to show


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

Brasil's cities are incredible, even more impressive looking than those in Japan and China.


----------



## andrea_despentes (Apr 28, 2005)

very impressive

thanks for sharing!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I agree with Jue in that Brazilian cities are amazing...an so unexpected! Here is another Brazilian city that took me by surprise, for I didn't even know it existed!


*Cascavel, Brazil* is having her debut on latinskylines! Check it out!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

what is my small city (Novo Hamburgo) doing in this thread?? Its only the 99th largest city in the country. Anyway, here is a better skyline pic of it:











Pato Branco (70k)

















Maringá


























Basically, all brazilian cities over 100.000 people have a decent skyline... and also some cties below 100.000...


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

JuanPaulo said:


> I agree with Jue in that Brazilian cities are amazing...an so unexpected! Here is another Brazilian city that took me by surprise, for I didn't even know it existed!
> 
> 
> *Cascavel, Brazil* is having her debut on latinskylines! Check it out!


Indeed. The 99th biggest city over here stateside would probably consider 2 storeys "high rise". :lol:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

The parade of Brazilian cities keeps going on! Please welcome *Londrina, Brazil * to the first page arena!


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

wow, great pics from Maringa.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico* is the latest addition to Latinskylines! See page 1!


----------



## carecife (Nov 5, 2004)

Brazil Rocks !!!!!!


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Wow,great work!


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Wow,great work!


----------



## Rogério Brasileiro (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratulations, Juan Paulo. Latin America Skylines rocks!!!

Here are some pics of my city, Campinas, São Paulo State, Brazil (1 million inhab. and 2,6 million in metro área).


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Wow, thanks for the pics of Campinas!!! I will format one of tham and add it to the list very soon.

The pic of Monterrey, Mexico has been updated with another one that shows the true highrise district of the city. The original picture showed the downtown area, which even though denser, does not include the city's tallest. Here is the original pic for those who missed it:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Wow, nice compilation!!! And I am pleased to see, that one of my photos is here also (tha one showing Curitiba).


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Beautiful *Viña del Mar, Chile* has been added to the list. Check out its beautiful oceanfront skyline on page 1!


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

So many towers


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Monterrey looks a bit like Las Vegas on that pic!


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

this is the bigger image of La plata:










and one of San Miguel de Túcuman:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Isn't it Tucumán? Túcuman would sound strange!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Campinas, Brasil * has been added to the list on the first page!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Please clap your hands for our new two entries on page 1: 

*Porlamar, Venezuela
Goiana, Brasil*


Also, the pic of *Pereira, Colombia* has been updated with one that shows the complete extent of the skyline, including the brand new cable stayed bridge that spans a deep ravine through the city. For those who missed the first pic, here it is:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great thread! Many unseen cities. The mountains make some of the skylines look beautiful despite the architecture is not great.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

A newcomer to the list on page 1: *Vitoria, Brasil*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

The latest addition to latinskylines: *Cochabamba, Bolivia*


----------



## SmartFireCat (Nov 21, 2004)

Please, add Guadalajara - México











And, if you consider so, change the foto from Acapulco


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

some brazilian cities... kay:

São José dos Campos









Blumenau









Porto Alegre









Criciúma









Rio de Janeiro









Joinville










and some pics of Montevideo, Uruguay 








:cheers1:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^Thank you Farrapo and SmartFireCat. I will add some of your pics soon.

For now, please welcome the two hardly known beautiful skylines of Latin America:


*Barranquilla, Colombia

Miramar, Argentina*


@MZN: You surprised me with the pic of Miramar...didn't expect the city would have such an ocean front skyline!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

The new members of latinskylines:

*Blumenau, Brasil

Criciuma, Brasil

Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago*


The pic of Guatemala City has been updated. Here is the last one just in case you missed it:











It's incredible to think that all these cities and skylines are in the developing world!!!!


----------



## SmartFireCat (Nov 21, 2004)

Mazatlán, México


----------



## summer (May 8, 2005)

Among them some places are really very pleasant ,such us Cartagena，Santiago，Buenos Aires，and Sao Paulo


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

The following cities have been added to latinskylines on the 1st page!


*Maracaibo, Venezuela
Temuco, Chile
Joao Pessoa, Brazil*


Check them out!


----------

